# Joachim's Red Hand of Doom Story Hour (Updated 06/01!)



## Joachim (May 31, 2006)

As a switch, our gaming group decided to let me DM the Red Hand of Doom mega-adventure.  As a part-time DM and part-time SH contributor, I hope that you will forgive the typos and grammatical errors that will be ever-present in my chronicling of the campaign events.

So sit back, relax, and enjoy the crushing of the humans and the rise of the GOBLINS!


----------



## Joachim (May 31, 2006)

*Preamble - A Cry for Help*

With a gasp, Durgarl awoke and sprang upright in his bed.   Breathing hard, feathers covered in sweat, the raptoran jerked his head around the room, looking for invisible foes.  After a few seconds in the silent dark, the cleric’s heart rate slowed, and he realized that he was alone.  It was a dream…no, a nightmare, but one so real, so vivid, that the young priest questioned if it wasn’t some form of communication from The Binder of What is Known, Oghma.  The details were somewhat uncertain but what Durgarl did know was that the entire Channath Vale was under the scourge of war.  Teeming hordes of humanoids poured down from the mountains, burning and murdering everything in its path.  One image played out over and over in the dream, until it became symbolic of the host arrayed against the Vale.  Durgarl recognized the symbol, but could not exactly place where or how he knew it.

The symbol was that of a blood-red hand, palm open, slowly expanding over the entire region…

----------------------------------------

Jarmaath, the Lord Mayor of Rethmar, drummed his fingers on his desk impatiently: His ‘heroes’ were running late.  Just yesterday, a runner had arrived from nearby Drellin’s Ferry, bearing an urgent message.  It would seem that goblinoid raiders had been sacking outlying farmsteads and marauding merchant trains passing through.  While this sort of activity was not uncommon so close to the Wyrmbones, the level of coordination as well as the frequency of the attacks was what concerned the town council in Drellin’s Ferry.  The small hamlet had its own militia, but it was little more than a police force and was not capable of handling the goblin threat…thus they turned to their ‘big brother’ in the east.

Rethmar was the largest and, from a military standpoint, the most viable community in the Channath Vale.  Her mighty stone walls would repel even the most determined of invaders, and once deployed her Lion Guard soldiers could crush any goblin warband it met in battle.  Rethmar was also the largest of the Vale’s towns, housing over eighty-four hundred souls.  All things considered Rethmar was, in the opinion of the Lord Mayor, the shining jewel of the region, but this did not negate or even lessen the strategic importance of Drellin’s Ferry.

The frontier hamlet would be insignificant were it not for one significant detail:  It was the most accessible gateway into (and out of) the entire Channath Vale.  The main artery through the Vale was a well-worn highway known locally as the Dawn way.  The road cut through the Vale in an east-to-west orientation, until it met the mighty River Talar.  There were no fords crossing this imposing waterway, so a massive stone bridge had to be constructed.  Through the depredations of time the bridge slowly rotted away, and was replaced by a series of ferries, creating the town’s namesake.  The ferryman’s fees for constant passage of pilgrims, merchants, etc., provided the town with a modest income…and a friendly stranglehold on the region.

The Lord Mayor knew this all too well.  While Drellin’s Ferry was an ally, Jarmaath knew that if Rethmar sprung to the hamlet’s aid it could likely mean certain financial benefits as well as consideration not granted to the other communities.  Now, warbands of hobgoblins may be able to cut through the relatively common guard of Drellin’s Ferry, but they would most likely be handled by a small group of suitably equipped and seasoned veterans.  If it became apparent that a small strike team would be insufficient, then he could mobilize the Lion Guard to destroy whatever marauding force remained, but he doubted that would be necessary.

Two letters had been sent out from Jarmaath’s office this morning, with one going to Captain Lars Ulverth, chief officer of the Lion Guard.  Apparently, there was a elven sergeant of the city’s scouts (a group known as the ‘Stalkers’) that was making a name for himself, and was probably due for a promotion.  Considering that their travels would most likely be in the wilds, having one so skilled would be to the group’s advantage.  The second letter was sent to the dwarven merchant Eldremma Axenhaft’s home.  Eldremma served as a middle-woman and emissary between Rethmar and the Hammerfist Holds, a small series of gold dwarven fortresses and iron mines located in the North Wall mountains.  Eldremma could spare one of the mighty dwarven axefighters that served as her personal guard, and in so doing create opportunities for her people similar to what Jarmaath dreamed to accomplish for Rethmar.  Jarmaath also realized that the dwarves shared no love for goblins and their larger kin.

Lastly, Jarmaath spoke with his seneschal, an odd little priest of Oghma that had been living in the Mayor’s manse for some time.  Having spent many years cloistered in a temple-library, Durgarl was of little use in a fight.  However, Jarmaath mused, his healing skills were considerable, and his range of knowledge may prove useful in their mission.

-------------------------------------------

Fendric sat outside the Lord Mayor’s office, staring blankly at the floor while vigorously rubbing his temples.  Oh, the ignominy, having been relegated to a simple message boy for his superiors.  At one time, he led an entire company of the finest Halruaan guard.  Over a hundred soldiers looked at the wizard as their arcane-wielding captain, and those men hung on his every word.  Now, since his exile, he was stuck here in this second-rate frontier, working for a third-rate militia, and living in a fourth-rate hick town.  Considering the current events, however, the wizard knew that he would have to put aside his bruised ego and think about the common folk of Drellin’s Ferry.  They were terrified, and they needed the help of Rethmar, another fourth-rate hick town.  Ok…maybe a third-rate hick town.

--------------------------------------------

Guaren Thaius, or simply “Garth” to his friends, trudged along the street, his banded mail clanking loudly with every step.  The people of Rethmar had stopped staring at him so much, but he was still a spectacle as his made his way through town towards the Lord Mayor’s house.  Standing fully a head taller than the tallest human, the goliath was going dressed for battle as he knew where his next steps would take him.  Eldremma had commanded the warrior to make himself available to the demands of the Lord Mayor, and in payment Eldremma would set the goliath free of his oath.  Garth owed the merchant-dwarf a life debt, as it was she who saved him from starvation and ruin on the slopes of the North Wall.  In truth, Eldremma had no intention of ever keeping the goliath around, but he would never leave her side, and in time the large grey-skinned beast had become a close friend.  Eldremma did not like the thought of keeping friends as slaves.


-----------------------------------------------

Garet Jax crept silently through the forest, keeping safe distance from his quarry.  Several goblins, all mounted on their huge dark-gray wolves – worgs! – had been making their way through the woods north of Rethmar.  Little to the goblin’s knowledge, they were being shadowed by one of Garet’s best squads, each man hidden and silent.  At his signal, hell was to be rained down upon the intruders, but Garet was lax to give the kill order.  Something wasn’t right.  Usually, goblin worg-riders would find the nearest farm, raid it, kill the inhabitants, and burn any buildings they saw.  These buggers, however, weren’t attacking.  Their movements suggested something more planned, more controlled.  If he didn’t know goblins any better, Garet might have guessed these riders were some sort of forward scouting unit.

Silently, one of Garet’s corporals made his way to the wild elf and gently tapped him on the shoulder.  Using a series of complex hand signals he communicated to his superior.  A messenger had arrived from Rethmar.  He was to return to base and repot to Captain Ulverth…immediately.  The extermination of the worg riders would eventually occur, but Garet would not be presiding over the onslaught.  Exasperated, the elf collected himself and silently began the trek south.


----------



## hbarsquared (May 31, 2006)

Thank you, *Joachim*.  I don't really know what I would do withou my weekly gaming fix from your group.  Not only do you have a tremendous group of of writers, but the skills each of you have in both character creation and development is astounding.

As always, I'm looking forward to more.  And thank you again.


----------



## demiurge1138 (May 31, 2006)

You know, Red Hand of Doom's the only mega-adventure I've really been excited by since, well, the Age of Worms. Good to see that it's being covered by your unstoppable armada as well.

Who's playing what character, incidentally?

Demiurge out.


----------



## Joachim (May 31, 2006)

Thanks for the well-wishes.  Let's hope that I have the stamina to maintain this SH as well as Jollydoc has maintained his.

As far as which PCs are being played by which characters, I will allow the individuals to post their stat blocks if they feel so inclined...


----------



## R-Hero (May 31, 2006)

Joachim said:
			
		

> ...As far as which PCs are being played by which characters, I will allow the individuals to post their stat blocks if they feel so inclined...




Well, since you twisted my arm.  

_"Gaurenthaius means 'Goliath Monster' in Drowish. At least I think it does.  The only Drow words I ever learned as one of their slave-pit fighters was 'Ow', 'Stop It' and 'That Hurts!'" _ 

Guaren Thaius
Chaotic Neutral Male Goliath
Fighter 5: CR 6; Medium Monstrous Humanoid 
HD 5d10+25(Fighter) ; hp 62
Spd 20 Init +1
*AC:22* (Flatfooted:21 Touch:15) 
*Attack* +9 base melee, +6 base ranged
Melee +9, Ranged +6, 
Grapple +17 (BAB 5+ Str Mod 4+ Powerful Build 4+ Shield Ward 4)

+11 (3d6+5, +1 Shield, heavy spiked) 
+10 (1d10+4, Trident, Masterwork)

+9/+8 (Shield Bash, main hand: Trident, Off hand)

*Special Qualities* 
Acclimated 
Mountain Movement 
Powerful Build 

*Saving Throws* 
Fort +9, Ref +2, Will +3; 

*Ability Scores* 
STR 19, DEX 12, CON 20, INT 10, WIS 10, CHA 8.

*Skills* 
Concentration +6, Knowledge (Arcana) +4, Sense Motive +2, Spellcraft +3. Spot -2, Listen -2

*Feats*
Bullheaded, Improved Shield Bash, Agile Shield Fighter, Shield Specialization, 
Shield Ward, Weapon Focus: Shield, heavy spiked.

*Equipment* 
Weapons/Shield: +1 Heavy Spiked Adamantine Bashing Shield, Large Size 
Trident, Masterwork, Large size 
Armor +1 Banded mail


----------



## JollyDoc (Jun 1, 2006)

Great job so far Rich!  Hang in there!

This is my first time on the other side of the table in quite some time.  I'm looking forward to the experience

*Garet Jax* (my apologies to Terry Brooks)
__________________________________________
Male wild elf scout 6
CG medium humanoid
Init +5; Senses:  low-light vision; Listen +12, Spot +12
Languages:  common, elven, orcish
___________________________________________
AC:  19 (20 when skirmishing), touch 13 (14 when skirmishing)
hp:  36 (6 HD)
Immune:  magical sleep
Fort +4, Ref +9, Will +3
______________________________________________
Spd:  50 feet
Base Atk:  +4; Grp:  +5
Melee:  +1 shortsword, +9 (1d6+2)
Ranged:  +1 composite strength bow (+1), +9 (+10 point blank) (1d8+3 plus 2d6 skirmish)
Attack Options:  Skirmish, Point Blank Shot, Weapon Finesse, Precise Shot
Combat Gear:  as noted
________________________________________________
Abilities:  Str 12, Dex 18, Con 13, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 12
SQ:  note secret doors; flawless stride; battle fortitude
Feats:  Vulnerable (flaw); Track; Fleet of Foot; Point Blank Shot; Weapon Finesse; Precise 
           Shot; Martial Weapon Proficiency (elf trait)
Skills:  Disable Device +10, Escape Artist +12, Hide +12, Listen +12, Move Silently +12
          Search +17, Spot +12, Survival +12, Tumble +12
Possessions:  goggles of minute seeing, amulet of health +2, + mithril breastplate


Skirmish:  if moves at least 10 feet, may add +2d6 to melee damage and ranged (if within 
             30 feet); +1 to AC
Flawless Stride:  not hindered by rough terrain
Battlefield Fortitude:  +1 Fort saves


----------



## Trellian (Jun 1, 2006)

I popped into the Story Hour board today to see if anyone had started a story about the Red Hand of Doom (which I recently bought and am really looking forward to read), and was really pleased to see you guys doing one. I have been following your various story hours (mostly lurking) for a long time now. 

Can't wait for the action to start!


----------



## Ika_Greybeard (Jun 2, 2006)

Durgarl

Durgarl, Male Raptoran CloClr6: CR 7; Medium Humanoid ; HD 6d6+18(Cleric, Cloistered) ; hp 39; Init +2; Spd 40, Fly, Average 40; AC:16 (Flatfooted:14 Touch:12); Atk +3 base melee, +5 base ranged; +1 (1d8, Crossbow, light); SQ: Low-light Vision (Ex), Wing-Aided Movement, Gliding (Ex), Unerring Direction, Pact with Wind Lords, Flight (Ex) 40 Ft, Racial Traits: Raptoran; AL NG; SV Fort +8, Ref +4, Will +9; STR 10, DEX 14, CON 16, INT 10, WIS 19, CHA 14.
Skills: Climb +2, Concentration +12, Diplomacy +7, Heal +8, Jump +14, Knowledge (Arcana) +8, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +5, Knowledge (Religion) +8, Knowledge (The Planes) +8, Spellcraft +10, Spot +6. 

Feats: Armor Proficiency: light, Augment Healing, Divine Metamagic, Extra Turning, Reach Spell, Simple Weapon Proficiency.Flaw(Noncombatant)Trait(Polite)
Spells Known (CloClr 5/4/4/3): Did not list spells too many to list
Spells Prepared (CloClr 5/4/4/3): Mostly Buff and defensive spells 
Possessions: 
Weapons: Crossbow, light (35 gp); Bolts, crossbow (50) (5 gp).
Armor: Mithral Chain Shirt (1,100 gp).
Goods: Coin: gp (135) (135 gp).
Magic: Wondrous: Headband of Wisdom +2 (4,000 gp); Wondrous: Bracers of Health +2 (4,000 gp); Scroll: Summon Monster II (3) (150 gp); Scroll: Resist Energy, Mass (5) (375 gp); Scroll: Restoration, Lesser (3) (150 gp); Scroll: Restoration, Lesser (3) (150 gp); Staff: Life (Charges: 50) (130,000 gp).
Durgarl is the only one of his Kind on Faerun as far as he can tell. He was Hatched at a temple to Oghma and has lived there since.He has searched through the vast Library there for any clue to other's of his Race and found none. Over the years he has went out to towns around the Shar and found work so he could look for clue's about what he is so far he has found none.


----------



## Joachim (Jun 2, 2006)

Chapter 1

Garet was the last of Jarmaath’s guests to arrive.  When he walked into the Lord Mayor’s office, he noted the four figures within.  Jarmaath, of course, sat in his high-backed chair behind his desk, a rolled parchment spread out in front of him.  Standing behind him to his right was a human male that Garet did not recognize, a look of exhaustion and worry across his face.  The man did not wear any form of armor or carry any weapon, but carried himself with the discipline that indicated a military background.  Also, hovering in the corner of the room stood Jarmaath’s assistant, the raptoran cleric Durgarl.  In front of the desk set two simple wooden chairs.  The first chair set empty, and Garet assumed that it had been placed there for him.  In the second chair set a massive humanoid, a goliath, decked out in full battle gear, a massive trident and shield resting on his lap.  Garet had see the giant around town serving as one of Eldremma Axenhaft’s swords-for-hire, but he had not ever been formally introduced.

“Good, we are all here,” the Lord Mayor started.  Motioning towards the human stranger, Jarmaath continued, “This is Fendric, high mage of the Drellin’s Ferry militia.  It seems that our allies to the west are having a bit of trouble with some goblin raiders.  The nasty little buggers have been sacking farms, marauding caravans, and generally making themselves to be more of a nuisance than we have become accustomed.  Realizing that they don’t have the strength of arms to handle the situation, the Town Council of Drellin’s Ferry has come to us for help.”

The stranger stepped forward.  “Your Lord Mayor is correct.  We have sent out a squad of militia to investigate, and they were butchered to a man.  We don’t have any more bodies to spare.  We have every reason to believe that a small group of veterans, such as you with my accompaniment, will be able to root out this problem.”

“And,” Jarmaath interrupted, “if you run into more than you can handle, the Lion Guard can quickly be mustered to deal with the threat.”  Looking to Fendric, he continued, “You see, the Lion Guard is more of a broadsword, and it is my opinion that you may need more of a…scalpel…for this mission.”

Garet spoke up, “So it is your belief that the three of us will be able to deal with this warband?”

“Four,” piped up Durgarl, “for I will be joining you as the Lord Mayor’s personal representative in this matter.”

The goliath, Garth, groaned, cursing in Gol-Ka.  “Look, I have no problem with accepting this mission on behalf the Hammerfist Holds, but you,” pointing at the raptoran, “are no warrior.  What use will you be in a fight?” 

Durgarl smiled, “I am a skilled healer, and my magic will aid you in battle.  I may not be able to swing a sword as capably as you, but I believe that you will see that I have my…’use’.”

-----------------------------------------------------------

The road between Rethmar and Drellin’s Ferry was long, dry, and hot.  Even with the light warhorses spared by the Lion Guard, the overland travel was to take almost two full days in the blistering subtropical sun.  After staying the first night in Timor’s Gap, the newly-formed troupe continued west, and Fendric began recognizing landmarks.  They were almost there.

The goliath, tired of the silence in which his new comrades traveled, cleared his throat.  “So, Fendric, is it?  What’s your story?”

“What do you mean?” the wizard replied, sounding somewhat uninterested.

“Well, I mean its obvious you’re not from around here, right?  What brought you to this speck of dust town?”

Fendric sighed.  “Originally, I hail from Halruaa.  I was a member of the mighty Mageguard of Halarahh, Halruaa’s capital.”

“Ahhh…” Garth mused, “I’ve heard of your kind.  The soldiery all take orders from the arcanists, no?”  Fendric nodded, to which the goliath responded, “So why in the Nine Hells would you give that up for a militia position here?”

Fendric shook his head.  “It’s not that easy.  You see, if a superior gives you an order, you follow it.  Even if that order ultimately leads to your destruction.  Two years ago, I was leading a company of the Mageguard against a raid from Bandit Waste barbarians.  We were one of three such companies, led by a much more powerful Halruaan Elder.  To make a long story short, I was given an order that I felt was a suicide order…I had led my men through numerous previous fights, and they had served me well.  I could not lead them to their deaths at the beck and call of another.

“As it turned out, my men and I survived and were victorious.  We held our portion of the battlefield, all due to my changed tactical plan.  Ultimately, however, my decision resulted in a loss of the battle, the destruction of the other two companies, and the death of the Halruaan Elder.  To this day I struggle with the decision:  My life and those of my men…or the success of the mission.”  Fendric paused for a second, lost in thought, but then quickly regrouped.  “For my defiance, I was stripped of my commission, flogged, and exiled, never to return to my home.  And that is how I ended here.”

Garth nodded.  “Pretty good story, there.  Maybe I can match it.  I was born on the high steppes of the…”

Garet, riding three horselengths in front of the group snapped his head back and hissed at the goliath.  “Enough!  The story can wait.  We have company.”

----------------------------------------------

Fifty yards ahead of the group, the elf had caught the quick glint of steel in a copse of trees overlooking a pinched section of the roadway.  His eyes, acute even when compared to those of his race, quickly discerned multiple shapes in the trees, and it wasn’t long before he realized that they were hobgoblins.  Marauders!  Subtly, the scout pointed to the trees and alerted his companions to its inhabitants.

No further convincing needed, Durgarl quickly recited the words to two of his lesser prayers.  The first blessed his companions attacking ability, and the second cloaked them in Oghma’s divine protection.  Quickly, Garet nocked an arrow and fired at the closest hobgoblin.  With a satisfying thunk, the arrow lodged itself in the bandit’s thigh.

All that Fendric needed was to see the general area of Garet’s attack.  Quickly summoning the Weave to his will, the area surrounding the hobgoblin became surrounded by a sizzling sphere of electricity.  The hobgoblin’s body twitched violently in response to the attack and he collapsed, his heart stopped.  Two others were caught in the area, but to Fendric’s chagrin both managed to survive.

At that moment, two massive hounds bounded out of the woods, and began running towards the party, their breath reeking of brimstone.  Durgarl and Fendric immediately recognized them to be hellhounds, infernal dogs born of fire.

Garth called out, “Come here, puppies!  Papa’s got a surprise for you!” and leapt from his horse, trident and shield in hand.  He also realized that at least five of the hobgoblins had left the relative shelter of the woods and were advancing on him.  ‘Six on one’, Garth thought, ‘I haven’t seen odds that good since I was in that fighting pit.’

Garet leapt down from his horse, took a few steps and let fly another arrow at the lead hobgoblin.  Using his momentum and speed to aid his shot the arrow struck true, and lodged in the hobgoblin’s ribcage.  With a grunt, the warrior fell to his knees before collapsing face-first in the dust.

Seeing the goblinoids banded together in their advance, Fendric smiled.  Chanting arcane words yet again, the wizard released a pea-sized ball of red energy from his fingertips.  At its terminus in the middle of massed hobgoblins, the ball blossomed into a sphere of flame.  Two of the hobgoblins were instantly incinerated. The two remaining, singed though they were, continued their advance and were joined by one more hobgoblin warrior, this one equipped with a pair of smaller blades instead of the standard-issue longsword and shield of his companions.  The new combatant, known to his kind as a bladebearer, ordered his men to continue their advance.

“This is going far too easy,” Garth chuckled, shortly before the two hellhounds bounded up to him and breathed cones of fiery breath over him.  Burned, and now angry, the goliath cursed.  “Ok…I take that back.  When did dogs get the ability to do that!”  The fighter began to advance on the fiendish canines, but was stopped short as the bladebearer threw himself forward.

Quickly, the bladebearer judged his foe.  He had been trained over and over again in methods to attack and defeat foes that were equipped in the manner of the goliath before him.  Something was wrong, with this one, however.  In horror the hobgoblin realized too late at how awkwardly that Garth wielded his trident.  The trident was a ruse!  Before the bladebearer could adjust his position towards the real threat Garth’s shield hand swept out in a wide arc.  The goliath, using the flat sharp bottom edge of his massive shield, cracked the hobgoblin across the temple, drawing blood.  ‘Shields aren’t just for protection, gobbo!’ Garth mused.

The bladebearer adjusted his stance and grinned evilly.  He wouldn’t get caught by that trick again.  The hobgoblin lunged forward, but as he did so, Durgarl completed another of his prayers.  The area surrounding the bladebearer, his two remaining soldiers, and the hellhounds were targeted with a piercing blast of sound.  The two soldiers dropped to the ground, their eardrums burst, and the bladebearer dropped his swords and clutched his hands to his head, trying to regain his senses.

Garet took this opportunity to act.  Again running forward, the scout timed his movement and fired a deadeye shot, hitting the bladebearer through the eye, killing him instantly.

-------------------------------------

Invisibly, Zarr, Doom Hand Cleric, watched in horror as the group made quick work of his hellhound pets.  It was time for him to get involved in this fight.  Summoning energy from the Negative Plane, Zarr strode over to the giant warrior and merely touched him on the shoulder.  The goliath screamed in pain as he felt his life force literally being sucked out of him.  Turning his head, he noted a new hobgoblin, obviously a shaman or priest of sorts.

The companions sprang into action against this now-visible foe.  First, Fendric unleashed three streaks of light from his fingers, each of which struck the hobgoblin with the force of a dart.  Then, Garet tumbled forward and unleashed another arrow, striking the priest in the shoulder.  Durgarl ran forward, laying his hands on Garth’s wounds and prayed.  The wounds, charged with energy from the Positive Plane, began to close.  Garth got the last laugh.  Feinting yet again with his sword, the goliath crashed the flat of his shield into the priest’s face, crushing his skull.

The group went through the process of stripping the bodies for any valuables.  In the clean-up, Garet located a small dilapidated barn that contained not only the hobgoblins camp but also the bodies of four humans…apparently members of a small merchant caravan that had been murdered on the road.

Garth reached down to the priest’s body, and roughly ripped off the amulet around the corpse's neck.  ‘Must be some kind of holy symbol,’ he thought.  Displaying it for Durgarl, the goliath asked, “You recognize this?”

The raptoran’s mouth dropped open.  The symbol was a crimson hand on a yellow field...the symbol from his dream.  Durgarl realized that the symbol, now that he viewed it in context, was one of the many known symbols of the Chromatic Dragon: Tiamat.


----------



## Trellian (Jun 2, 2006)

Great start! Seems like the opening encounter went very smooth. May I ask what a Cleric, cloistered means, by the way?


----------



## R-Hero (Jun 2, 2006)

Coolness!!  Great start so far.

First nitpick, though.
The Goliath uses a Shield/Trident combo.  Not a sword... (least not yet)
(Don't feel bad though, Joe does this sort of thing _alll _ the time. ) 

I love that you made Garth "chatty".  Lends itself to the innatentive flaw.


----------



## Joachim (Jun 2, 2006)

R-Hero said:
			
		

> First nitpick, though.
> The Goliath uses a Shield/Trident combo.  Not a sword... (least not yet)
> (Don't feel bad though, Joe does this sort of thing _alll _ the time. )




Crap, you're right.  I fixed it.  Sorry about that.


----------



## Ika_Greybeard (Jun 2, 2006)

Trellian said:
			
		

> Great start! Seems like the opening encounter went very smooth. May I ask what a Cleric, cloistered means, by the way?




It is from Unearthed Arcana it is a variant cleric that has spent more time in study than in Field work. You get more skill points but a poor BAB and cannnot wear nothing but light armor.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight (Jun 7, 2006)

Looks like a very interesting group. BTW, how many skillpoints do you get for the penalties for the cloistered cleric?

Tiamat is always a very interesting over-villain & you can always count on dragon adversaries!


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Jun 7, 2006)

Yay, just found this.  Fun to read about the new characters, and I've never heard of the Red Hand of Doom before.

GW


----------



## JollyDoc (Jun 8, 2006)

Graywolf-ELM said:
			
		

> Yay, just found this.  Fun to read about the new characters, and I've never heard of the Red Hand of Doom before.
> 
> GW




It's a published mega-adventure by WoTC, intended to take characters from 5th through 12th level.  Most of us reached 7th this past week (sorry Durgarl).


----------



## Vargo (Jun 8, 2006)

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> BTW, how many skillpoints do you get for the penalties for the cloistered cleric?



You can find the Cloistered Cleric  in the d20SRD.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks for the link! It takes the cleric away from his combat abilities, though, which might especially be important in a lower level party of only 4 characters with only one frontline fighter...


----------



## Joachim (Jun 9, 2006)

Sorry I have been away from the boards this week...been really busy.  To respond to NWK's comments, between Garth's shield, Fendric's fireballs, and Garet's skirmishing, the group has plenty of damage for any 3 member group.  Durgarl's extremely proficient at healing, moreso than your average 6th-7th level cleric would be, and at the low levels that tends to be the straw that stirs the drink.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight (Jun 12, 2006)

I should have known better than to second-guess your powergamer abilities! 

Sounds like a well-balanced group.


----------



## A'vandira Silvermane (Jun 20, 2006)

Ah, such sweetness. A new storyhour to read and enjoy. Only one question remaining: "What's it doing on the second page?"


----------



## gfunk (Jun 20, 2006)

We will be playing Red Hand next week.  Since Joachim will be out of town, I volunteered to DM.  I promised I wouldn't leave him a TPK to deal with :evil cackle:


----------



## Neverwinter Knight (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey, what about a session preview to give some hints, if you were able to keep your promise...


----------



## Joachim (Jun 27, 2006)

Sorry about the lack of activity on this SH, guys.  Been really busy at work and at home, but things should be settling down starting this week.  I should be updating in the near future.


----------



## gfunk (Jun 27, 2006)

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> Hey, what about a session preview to give some hints, if you were able to keep your promise...




Preview?  Sure . . .

1. Party heads north to destroy a pair of road blockades the Red Hand horde left to cut off potential allied reinforcements.  They decide to take the river route and meet w/ a colorful cast of creatures including a Chuul that nearly eats half the party . . .

2. They find the 1st roadblock and wreck it . . . big time   

3. They move across the Lhspenbog (FR's Blackfen) swamp to reach the 2nd roadblock most expediently.  Along the way they learn the pain of fighting what the local wild elves refer to as Harrowblades.

4. Thanks to some fine diplomacy from Garret and Durgarl they befriend the Kiri Tor elves and are able to forge a temporary alliance.

5. The party learns of a set of buildings @ the center of the Lhspenbog, discovers fromm the Kiri Tor that the occupants (incl. a black dragon) are likely connected w/ Redhand, and move in for surgical strike.  The real question is, will they set off the alarm and bring the whole place down on them?  I mean are these guys REALLY capable of stealth?  Wait and see . . .


----------



## Neverwinter Knight (Jun 29, 2006)

OMG, that sounds like role-playing to me!   

Just kidding, I'm sure you could have cut your way through the elves like the giants in KotR but...anyway, looking forward to the details!


----------



## R-Hero (Jun 30, 2006)

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> Hey, what about a session preview to give some hints, if you were able to keep your promise...




There is a bit of in-between that has been left out.

1. The haunted ruins slobberknocker.  (*Everyone* involved went to single digit HPs)

2. _"London bridge is falling down"_ ...and taking extra souls with it!!  

3. The town council meeting with the towns most influental citizens, _with appropriate aurguements.  _ (This type of role-playing is like swallowing a cat-hair and it getting caught in the back of the throat.  )


----------



## hbarsquared (Aug 2, 2006)

_*Pssssssssssst*_

*more, please*


----------



## Joachim (Aug 2, 2006)

jeremy_dnd said:
			
		

> _*Pssssssssssst*_
> 
> *more, please*




Yeah...uhh...oops.  Kinda forgot about this one.  Real life and all.  Maybe I will get back to it one of these day


----------



## Neverwinter Knight (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh my god, is this still out here unwritten? And what is that nonsense I hear about a real life?


----------



## JollyDoc (Aug 9, 2006)

Wow...look at all the dust gathered in here.  Can anyone hear me....me...e...e....
Echo...echo...o....o...
Was that a tumbleweed?  

<I'd be careful about posting on this thread anymore...I hear it's haunted...>


----------



## gfunk (Aug 9, 2006)

I suppose the semi-good news (from the reader's perspective anyway) is that we will be playing Red Hand for two solid weeks following this weekend (Gen Con).  So, hopefully, you guys can at least get sunday night updates.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Aug 9, 2006)

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> <I'd be careful about posting on this thread anymore...I hear it's haunted...>



Some say the hobgoblin ghost still roams this thread, trying to avenge its grisly death...

Demiurge out.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight (Aug 23, 2006)

Stop haunting and start updating...




...please?


----------



## JollyDoc (Aug 23, 2006)

At the very least, I can synopsize Sunday's session.  Our brave band, with the aid of an elf maid, assaulted the lair of a black dragon in the swampy ruins of a lost city.  Six ogres went down with no damage to us.  Subsequently, our valiant warrior faced another greenspawn razor wing, and chased it as it fled beneath the water, beating it into a bloody pulp.  When we faced the actual dragon, he came with an ettin, an elf hating, goblin ranger, and a hobgoblin inquisitor.  The ranger, trying to target my wild elf scout, got owned.  Ettin went down with a bit more trouble, and the dragon with much trouble, but no loss of life.  Hobgoblin ran, then threatened to kill a new addition to our group, an unconscious duskblade.  While my scout kept the hob occupied with idle banter, our fighter came from behind and clocked him with his spiked shield.  Game over.  Next, we head out in search of a ghost king, to return an amulet that was stolen from him.


----------



## gfunk (Aug 24, 2006)

JollyDoc said:
			
		

> At the very least, I can synopsize Sunday's session.




 

I see that you returned from GenCon w/ your 1st place Mojo intact.  That encounter went a lot easier for you guys than I thought it would.  Sounds like Red Hand got PWN3D!

Hopefully, you'll get all that Mojo out of your system before we tangle w/ Dragotha . . .


----------



## Neverwinter Knight (Aug 24, 2006)

gfunk said:
			
		

> I see that you returned from GenCon w/ your 1st place Mojo intact.  That encounter went a lot easier for you guys than I thought it would.  Sounds like Red Hand got PWN3D!
> 
> Hopefully, you'll get all that Mojo out of your system before we tangle w/ Dragotha . . .



 I don't want to think about what will happen to the league if he doesn't... 

Also, between the dragon and the ettin, I would have bet on at least one casulty in the fight. Kudos for proving that wrong!


----------



## Joachim (Aug 24, 2006)

Sorry...been away from the boards here for a few days.

Yeah, the Red Hand got punked by the good guys in this last week's session.  Goliath+Improved Shield Bash+Bashing Shield enchantment is very, very broken.  And if the the goblin ranger could have rolled higher than a nat 5 to hit, he might have actually done some damage.

Again, sorry about the lack of posting on this board.  When I started it I thought that I would have time, but realized that not to be the case.  When I actually get time, I tend to forget about this.  Not good, I know.


----------



## R-Hero (Aug 26, 2006)

Joachim said:
			
		

> Sorry...been away from the boards here for a few days.
> 
> Yeah, the Red Hand got punked by the good guys in this last week's session.  Goliath+Improved Shield Bash+Bashing Shield enchantment is very, very broken.  And if the the goblin ranger could have rolled higher than a nat 5 to hit, he might have actually done some damage.





[Sarcasm on]
Yes, bad broken....because fighters are _*so*_ overpowered in the world of DnD...
[/Sarcasm off]
PHHHTTT  

Look, I am a product of my new enviroment.  Powergaming with you guys is like Bilbo and the Ring.  The longer I am exposed to it...  

I found a respectable combination that on paper will help a low level party fighter-type.  I am nowhere near the capabilities of the Gen-Con 1st place winners.


_Well, maybe its a *little* broken...no penalty to attacks underwater with a Large Spiked shield just because it does piercing damage might be a strech._


----------



## Neverwinter Knight (Aug 27, 2006)

R-Hero said:
			
		

> _Well, maybe its a *little* broken...no penalty to attacks underwater with a Large Spiked shield just because it does piercing damage might be a strech._



Does sound a tad rediculous!  

Still, if there weren't so many bugs in the game mechanics, they probably could not justify the next edition...   (oh no, he didn't)


----------



## JollyDoc (Aug 27, 2006)

Wow!  I think this thread has the most views and the most replies for a SH with only one update!  Must be some kind of record!


----------



## war wizard (Aug 28, 2006)

*You gotta be kidding*

Hmmm. Apparently the gen-con prizes also included a Periapt of Proof against Irony.

Rich you saying anything about “broken” classes/feats/skills… I just got two words for ya


Grimm  Graka


----------



## Joachim (Aug 29, 2006)

Funny story about Grimm...after the first session that I played him, when everyone had left, I told Joe, "Man...I think that I may have outdone myself with this one...maybe I should power him down a little bit."

Joe's response: "Keep him...you guys are going to need him."


----------



## JollyDoc (Aug 30, 2006)

Joachim said:
			
		

> Funny story about Grimm...after the first session that I played him, when everyone had left, I told Joe, "Man...I think that I may have outdone myself with this one...maybe I should power him down a little bit."
> 
> Joe's response: "Keep him...you guys are going to need him."





And I stand by that.  As I recall, I think there is still an insane demon prince by the name of Adimarchus still running around out there.


----------



## war wizard (Aug 31, 2006)

Oh please let's not bring up that travesty of a fraud of a sham of a complete and total train wreck!

If we must bring up things that are broken let us discuss modules that are released in magazines that apparently have no play testing to speak of. Saving throws that can only be made by Odin or Zeus on a natural 20!

Claw, claw, bite, wing buffet, wing buffet, tail lash attack vs a small opponent that’s already inside the dragons mouth.


----------



## JollyDoc (Sep 1, 2006)

war wizard said:
			
		

> Oh please let's not bring up that travesty of a fraud of a sham of a complete and total train wreck!
> 
> If we must bring up things that are broken let us discuss modules that are released in magazines that apparently have no play testing to speak of. Saving throws that can only be made by Odin or Zeus on a natural 20!
> 
> Claw, claw, bite, wing buffet, wing buffet, tail lash attack vs a small opponent that’s already inside the dragons mouth.





Ummm...but you gotta love that visual!


----------



## Solarious (Sep 1, 2006)

You guys seem to be making good use out of the PHBII. I wonder how much more insanity you can squeeze out of the Book of Nine Swords. You guys got a copy for winning GenCon's dungeon crawl, didn't you? It would be nice to get what your opinions are on the revised melee power levels.


----------



## Joachim (Sep 2, 2006)

Solarious said:
			
		

> You guys seem to be making good use out of the PHBII. I wonder how much more insanity you can squeeze out of the Book of Nine Swords. You guys got a copy for winning GenCon's dungeon crawl, didn't you? It would be nice to get what your opinions are on the revised melee power levels.




Wait until Savage Tides...you will get your answer then.


----------



## Joachim (Sep 2, 2006)

war wizard said:
			
		

> Oh please let's not bring up that travesty of a fraud of a sham of a complete and total train wreck!




Damn, man...we miss you around the table.  When you coming back?


----------



## war wizard (Sep 3, 2006)

Joachim said:
			
		

> Damn, man...we miss you around the table.  When you coming back?




Thanks a lot, the good doctor has assured me the table is always open; I just don't seem to have the itch for it right now.

But I do peruse the story hour. Buy the way when are we getting an update? 

Besides that there have probably been since I stopped playing there have been what
Eight – nine thousand more variant rulebooks released? I mean surely by now there is a Prestige class for mentally retarded kobolds that suffer from hemophilia and halitosis, that allows them to use constitution in lieu of wisdom in order to spontaneously cast devine spells, provided of course they have an ancestral relic from a psionicist half celestial great-great-grand parent that was killed in a freak bowling accident.


----------



## JollyDoc (Sep 3, 2006)

war wizard said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot, the good doctor has assured me the table is always open; I just don't seem to have the itch for it right now.
> 
> But I do peruse the story hour. Buy the way when are we getting an update?
> 
> ...




I thought Gfunk was keeping his new character for Savage Tide a secret!!


----------



## Wellby (Sep 5, 2007)

Did this ever get finished? When we last saw, the troupe was off to battle the Ghostlord in part 3....


----------



## JollyDoc (Sep 6, 2007)

Wellby said:
			
		

> Did this ever get finished? When we last saw, the troupe was off to battle the Ghostlord in part 3....





We defeated/stole from the Ghostlord.  IIRC, we made it as far as the defense of the town, and then Savage Tide started and, well, we never looked back.  Now with 4.0 looming, I doubt we'll get back to Redhand...


----------

